
MDMA 'cures' sufferers' PTSD in a few weeks during study - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/mdma-ecstasy-mdma-post-traumatic-stress-disorder-veterans-a8332561.html
======
elliekelly
Great news that governments seem to be open to considering the potential
medicinal benefits of MDMA & psilocybin.

>Participants were given doses of the drug ranging from 30mg to 125mg
alongside psychotherapy.

I know a lot of people talk about "micro dosing" so they can experience the
supposed mental health benefits without experiencing the high. Forgive my
ignorance, but perhaps someone could explain how the doses in this study
compare to a micro dose? What about a "recreational" dose? Or maybe the study
dosage falls somewhere between the two?

~~~
eesmith
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDMA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDMA) says
"then reported typical retail prices in the range of €3 to €9 per tablet,
typically containing 25–65 mg of MDMA" and "The majority of tablets contain
70–85 mg of MDMA" and "The average content of MDMA in a preparation is 70 to
120 mg with the purity having increased since the 1990s" and "100 mg is
sometimes considered a typical dose". Those numbers are for different
countries.

